# Repeated nfsuserd messages logged.  Is something wrong?



## LSDave (Aug 23, 2015)

On my up to date FreeBSD client, I have had no luck getting Samba to play nicely with my OpenIndiana CIFS server.  I have now set up NFS service on the OpenIndiana server and successfully mounted the NFS shares on the FreeBSD client.  Now I am seeing the following message hundreds of times in the FreeBSD client console.


```
Aug 23 11:58:04 Hostname nfsuserd:[615] req from 0x7f000101 port=613
```

The "615" value varies, as does the hex address and the port number.  No more obvious "error" messages.  Is this indicative of a problem.  If it's just a benign log, can I disable it from logging.  I've read on the nfsuserd(8) man page of a -verbose option, but I want the opposite, and I am not sure how to set it.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 25, 2015)

According to the usr.sbin/nfsuserd/nfsuserd.c source code, this wouldn't show up when it comes from 0x7f000001 (also known as 127.0.0.1).  Where is the 127.0.1.1 from?  What does `ifconfig lo0` say?


----------



## LSDave (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.  The host is a jailhost, and 127.0.1.1 is the loopback address for the one and only jail.

The NFS shares are used by the jail (which explains the 127.0.1.1 address in the message?).  As per the advice I've found online, the NFS shares are mounted in the jailhost to /usr/jails/[jailname]/mnt/mountpoint, and accessed by the jail from there.

```
root@LANjailhost:~ # ifconfig lo0
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
  options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
  inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
  inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
  inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
  nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```
Here's a snippet from my /etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.5.200 netmask 255.255.255.0"
cloned_interfaces="lo1"
ezjail_enable="YES"
syslogd_enable="YES"  # Run syslog daemon (or NO).
syslogd_program="/usr/sbin/syslogd"
syslogd_flags="-s -b 127.0.0.1"  # Flags to syslogd (if enabled).
nfs_client_enable="YES"
nfsuserd_enable="YES"
```
Here's a snippet of jailhost's /etc/fstab:

```
Servername:/ZFSstore/Share1/subdirectory  /usr/jails/jailname.redacted.domain.com/mnt/mountpoint1 nfs  rw,nfsv4  0  0
Servername:/ZFSstore/Share2/subdirectory  /usr/jails/jailname.redacted.domain.com/mnt/mountpoint2  nfs  rw,nfsv4  0  0
```
Thanks for your help.


----------

